# Reducing an 'Over Draw' - What should I look for?



## One Planer (Jun 9, 2016)

From the outset, I' like to make it clear that this thread is *not *about hooking! 

Hook spin, yes. Hooking, No 

Of late, my swing is in a really good place. I'm consistently hitting the ball better which has resulted in a great start to the season from a handicap point of view.

I'm hitting a nice baby draw on the back of a grip change that I've worked on for the last few months. If you consider a clock face with 12 being target, the ball starts to 1 and curves back to 12.

Of late, I'm launching the ball in the same initial direction, but the ball is curving more towards and finishing at around 11.

From my perspective, at address, it all looks pretty similar.

If I want to reduce the amount of hook spin I'm putting onto the ball what sort of things should I be looking at/for at set-up?


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2016)

Based on your last comp score leave it alone, keep playing well and enjoy it!!!

If you insist on tinkering then ultimately its altering the swing path or clubface to path relationship. It sounds as though you have probably got a bit more in to out pathwise than you were before so work on neutralising the path would be the obvious option (ideally half hour on trackman to check path and clubface and compare to the numbers for the above optimal scenario would be ideal)


----------



## One Planer (Jun 9, 2016)

fundy said:



			Based on your last comp score leave it alone, keep playing well and enjoy it!!!

If you insist on tinkering then ultimately its altering the swing path or clubface to path relationship. It sounds as though you have probably got a bit more in to out pathwise than you were before so work on neutralising the path would be the obvious option (ideally half hour on trackman to check path and clubface and compare to the numbers for the above optimal scenario would be ideal)
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I don't plan on making any changes Steve. As I say I'm hitting it well just now.

I'm convinced the issue is at set-up and something I'm missing.

Perhaps alignment or the ball position has moved back a little, or my grip is a little stronger, or a combination 

Hence the thread. At address my set up between the good and the over draw, it seems very similar but obviously isn't.


----------



## brendy (Jun 9, 2016)

Dont swing so hard. Invoice is in the post.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 9, 2016)

That's not 'Hook' spin - simply 'Draw' spin, so the benefit of change is marginal! You could just aim slightly further right if you really want to compensate! 

On why it's happening....Did your Coach suggest you look for a feeling? If he did, or even if you have simply found one, it could be that you have got used to that feeling as 'natural', but are still trying to impose the (now extra) feeling!


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 9, 2016)

Genuine question.

When does an over-draw become a hook!?

When it's going to 10 o'clock? 

If I were you I'd just aim at 2 o'clock, job done.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 9, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Genuine question.

When does an over-draw become a hook!?

When it's going to 10 o'clock? 

If I were you I'd just aim at 2 o'clock, job done.
		
Click to expand...

Fair question.

To me, an overdraw is a flight that misses the target left by a small amount.

A hook, like a slice curves wildly and is shorter in distance.... Unless you're Bubba 



Fair point about the aim :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 9, 2016)

are you sure its not a pull?


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2016)

the more you aim right, the more the tendency becomes to increase the in to out path. this then leads to more shape, so you aim even further right and the shape continues to increase. sooner rather than later it is definitely a hook not a draw. having been through similar I would look to keep the amount of draw as minimal as possible personally


----------



## One Planer (Jun 9, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			are you sure its not a pull?
		
Click to expand...

100%

Video of my swing has it starting right and turning back.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 9, 2016)

fundy said:



			the more you aim right, the more the tendency becomes to increase the in to out path. this then leads to more shape, so you aim even further right and the shape continues to increase. sooner rather than later it is definitely a hook not a draw. having been through similar I would look to keep the amount of draw as minimal as possible personally
		
Click to expand...

This is my worry Steve.

I currently align square to target.  My worry is ill start to flip at it to sent it more to target if aligning to the right.


----------



## Lump (Jun 9, 2016)

As jocko pointed out, I'd aim at 2oclock. Surely it's the lesser of evils. Job jobbed!


----------



## the_coach (Jun 9, 2016)

assuming pretty centered strikes if generating that much curvature swing path gotta be in to out by some 
plus face angle a ways shut down (to path)

this probably more likely to be through motion to delivery of clubhead - _if _as stated the alignments are parallel left  to target line (would  double check aim as most vids put up the natural tendency seems to be  aligned to rightfield some as more of a norm tendency) 

- if overdraw is currently a pretty ingrained 30' - 40' curvature - then to aim further right the outcome is the overdraw  gonna get even more curvature so magnify the issue - but then if it gets blocked/pushed it's off the planet a good bunch more straight right

if ball position a real issue would guess there would have been some experience of a fair bunch of thin strikes -but could always put the ball off left chest and hit a few to see how that goes down
has there been a huge change of hold on the handle prior to issue - if not then likely grip not an issue

but   also is the overdraw scenario an occurrence through the bigger  percentage of shots through play & practice over some weeks -  periodically through folks games the same issues appear as the motion or  motion & timing is little ways more out of whack so the  compensations needed don't get fed back in as they have been - so maybes  the club is  getting rerouted after transition too far down behind & back (that  reroute after the transition initial out & over move) so delivering a   bigger (6Âº/7Âº/8Âº/9Âº) in to out swing path - so has/is the lower body  lateral move leftfield to target got a tad too much 

way not to have an  overdraw that's become an issue is to calm down the swing path (face  angle) - one way would be to don't swing clubhead out to rightfield - swing  to target and left


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 9, 2016)

Garf, surely 10 minutes on trackman would diagnose the issue?


----------



## One Planer (Jun 9, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Garf, surely 10 minutes on trackman would diagnose the issue?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not arguing :thup:


----------



## Three (Jun 9, 2016)

Of course it's a hook. 

Starts right and finishes left  that's exactly what a hook is. 

Anyone who uses "baby draw"  gets unfriended, so I'm out. 

Trivially speaking


----------

